# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  "paprika" Maybe The Best Lucid Dream Film Ever

## Jammy

Hi

Just wanted to pop in and give a hot tips. "Paprika"(2006) is the best Lucid Dream/Dream film ive ever seen. Its an anime film by Satoshi Kon(Madhouse), a great director behind many big anime movies. And once again he has created something that will go into history. This is something everyone interested in Lucid Dreaming HAVE to see. You will not regret it. 

Cheers

----------


## Jess

Thanks for the tip Jammy.  Looks awesome&#33;

Plot Summary: In the near future, a revolutionary new psychotherapy treatment called PT has been invented. Through a device called the "DC Mini" it is able to act as a "dream detective" to enter into people&#39;s dreams and explore their unconscious thoughts. Before the government can pass a bill authorizing the use of such advanced psychiatric technology, one of the prototypes is stolen, sending the research facility into an uproar. In the wrong hands, the potential misuse of the device could be devastating, allowing the user to completely annihilate a dreamer&#39;s personality while they are asleep. Renowned scientist, Dr. Atsuko Chiba, enters the dream world under her exotic alter-ego, code name "PAPRIKA," in an attempt to discover who is behind the plot to undermine the new invention.

Trailer 1
Trailer 2

Official website

Sounds similar to Nightmare Detective which looks worth a look too.

Plot Summary: A competent detective, Keiko Kirishima, encounters two mysterious suicides. Somehow the two incidents seem to be connected since the victims dialled the same number &#39;0&#39; with their cellphones just before their death. Then one of the victim&#39;s wife who was sleeping next to him, testifies that it looked like someone was attacking him in the dream. Keiko and her colleagues visit the reference room, looking for a clue to solve the mystery of the two suicides. There, they found information about a man, so-called &#39;Nightmare Detective&#39;, who can enter one&#39;s dream. Keiko asks him to cooperate with their sting operation but is bluntly refused. The murder&#39;s riddle is still unrevealed and later on we even found out that he holds the same power to slipping into people&#39;s dreams. Though a direful ending is already expected, knowing there is no other way out, Keiko approaches the truth and decides to dial the deadly &#39;0&#39; by herself...

----------


## Howie

Great&#33; Thanks Jammy   :smiley:  
And thanks Jess for the extended information.
It is not like there are a ton of LD movies out there. good to see another and with good reviews.   ::goodjob::

----------


## Draven

Me like Anime&#33;&#33; specially dream anime... muahahahahaha?

~Raven~

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

ooooh.. seems nice.
Can&#39;t wait till it&#39;s actually released =p, i&#39;d like to see how they portrayed the dream world.

----------


## Sir Matches

vanilla sky was a good one too, if you looked pass tom cruise

----------


## Archem

So, i've been pretty absent from these forums for awhile. I've been getting into other things lately, and pretty much gave up on attempting to LD. I had mild success while reading Stephen LeBerge's books, but it grew more and more infrequent as after i finished "Lucid Dreaming" for the first time.

I practiced meditation techniques every day for a few months. I kept a dream journal. I carried a notebook with me everywhere so i could write down and remember dreamsigns. I adjusted my sleeping schedule and diet. I ate liver for the first time because of its high amounts of choline.

I eventually had 3 or 4 short LDs in a 3-week span. This was my only real success. My dream journal was detailed and accurate. But my recall had begun to slip. I began to sleep straight through the night and wake up remembering nothing. And before i knew it, i had stopped trying. 

To you experienced LD Masters out there, tell me:
What was it like to finally achieve your goal? When you woke up from a night of effortless dream control for the first time, was it inspiring? And most importantly, When did you come to understand HOW to do it?

I watched "Paprika" and thought I'd post about on here. In the movie there is a small device through which you can enter the dreamworld. I networks to other devices and creates a dream internet. It is most fascinating.

I guess i'm getting back on the horse, now that I've been re-inspired to try. Anyone have any inspiring words to motivate me?

----------


## no-Name

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=29512
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=54682
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=34474

I'm sure someone has.

From the trailer, it looks fantastic. I want to see it.

http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony/paprika/trailer/

----------


## WakataDreamer

> From the trailer, it looks fantastic. I want to see it.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony/paprika/trailer/



Whoa... never heard about it before, but after watching that trailer I want to see it too.

----------


## Skydreamer707

yes! score one for Anime! (says the anime freak  ::roll:: )   yup it looks freakin epic gonna go try an find it on youtube.  :tongue2:

----------


## Archem

> "Paprika"(2006) is the best Lucid Dream/Dream film ive ever seen.



I have to agree. it portrays the dreamworld as only animation can. one scene melts into the next the way one often transitions from one dream to the next...

i find it is more accurate of the dreamworld than "the good night" and especially "vanilla sky." Any live action film is at an obvious disadvantage...

I also liked "the waking life," though it is much more dialogue-based, and comprised mostly of animated interviews with experts, leaving it with no real plot...

Any fan of "dream cinema" will enjoy "paprika." Not an anime fan? give it a try anyway. you might be surprised.

However, i would suggest watching it with english subtitles rather than the dubbed english audio. I didn't care for the english voice talent...

----------


## no-Name

> I have to agree. it portrays the dreamworld as only animation can. one scene melts into the next the way one often transitions from one dream to the next...
> 
> i find it is more accurate of the dreamworld than "the good night" and especially "vanilla sky." Any live action film is at an obvious disadvantage...
> 
> I also liked "the waking life," though it is much more dialogue-based, and comprised mostly of animated interviews with experts, leaving it with no real plot...
> 
> Any fan of "dream cinema" will enjoy "paprika." Not an anime fan? give it a try anyway. you might be surprised.
> 
> However, i would suggest watching it with english subtitles rather than the dubbed english audio. I didn't care for the english voice talent...



...Didn't you already make a Paprika thread?  :Uhm: 

Merged threads~

----------


## Archem

yeah i did... and i found this discussion so i joined it... but somehow my entire thread was copied to this one...

i have no idea. sorry for the difficulty...

----------


## spockman

It's very trippy and surreal. One of those movies where you are doing rapid calculations in your head as to what is going on. Hehe.

----------


## deepsleep

Not the biggest fan in the world when it comes to anime.

----------


## Skydreamer707

found the full movie on megavideo if anyone wants the link? anyways i could only watch the first 30min of it before i gave up.it made me feel insane  ::shock::  an i got lost more than once as to what the hell was going on.   :Sad:

----------


## Archem

> i got lost more than once as to what the hell was going on.



Well it is really difficult to follow for sure. but basically, the dream machine "the dc mini" allows users to enter the dream state at will and to network with other users in their dreams. "Paprika" is the alternate identity of the female scientist, and though she only exists in the dream world, she starts turning up in reality when the lines between reality and the dream world start to blur...

the thing i found interesting were the times when it seemed like the characters were definitely in the real world, but then something surprising happened, to signal that they weren't, just as it is in real life, when waking up in the dream world.

some of the character subplots are a bit disconnected, like the detective's personal struggle with his past/reoccurring dream about a murder he is working on...

the visuals are obviously stunning... i found great inspiration to continue my LD pursuits after seeing it...

----------


## Mayatara

A fantastic anime!!! For non-oneironauts might be a bit hard to follow the story,probbaly more than movies like Inception, because it is a bit more surreal. I really loved it.

----------


## Dreamcaster

I heard about it through the Rotten Tomatoes show on the Current channel. They recommended it and the excerpt they showed looked awesome. I guess I have to put it up on my Netflix queue if it's really as good as it sounds. 

By the way, Tom Cruise really isn't so bad. Personally he's awkward, but professionally speaking he's a really good actor. I think he did a good idea in the movie Vanilla Sky. It really was a good movie though.

----------


## Cacophony

*I love that movie. I spent like a week in chat trying to convince everyone to watch it.*

----------

